# Clausing Colchester Question



## bryani289swmi (Mar 9, 2015)

Just picked up this Clausing, 15x48. Serial number is- Mch No F 4/62331. I believe it is a Triumph model but I can't seem to match the serial number to any year or manuals that I've been able to find online. Any thoughts on this or do the manuals cover all Triumph years/models?  Thanks.

Bryan


----------



## Kiwi (Mar 13, 2015)

It looks like a master to me  to find the date have a look at the motor mine had a manufacture date on it I don't know whether or not they were imported made up or assembled it the states? in NZ they are all imported made up to get year I assumed that the motor and lathe came together within a year of the motor


----------



## hermetic (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks like a Master to me, which is basically a student with a longer bed and more centre height. Mk 1-1/2 (round head with the later safety apron controls) I can send a manual pdf if you need one, it is for the student roundhead, but all the controls are the same.
phildothermeticatlangtoftdotnet. the manual is about 4Mb but I have had no problems emailing it so far.
Phil


----------

